# Say it ain't so...Tequila



## Madd Air (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I figured someone else by now would have said something about tequila being unmanned and halfway tore down. We were out there valentine day and it doesn't look good at all there's a new crane on it just to disassemble it. There's no more generators and it starting to look like a platform. We were out there a couple months ago and saw them doing some thing with the drill steam, thought they were drilling new well but I guess the we're pulling it out. We fished there for 3 hours with only 1 yellow edge and long tail seabass. It's seemed like there was nothing down there but eels and tons of them. I sure hope I'm wrong but it doesn't look good. Does anyone know more on this like if there taking it all the way from the bottom or leaving some of it.

thanks guys


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Tequila has been scheduled to be plugged and removed for some time. Guess now it that time. Going to be sad to see it go.


----------



## ETx Greysuit Bandit (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I was out there with you on Valentine's Day. We had no luck either. I just figured the cold had their jaw locked. I remember reading something last year about plans to P&A Tequila.


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

We caught our first Texas marlin there about 22 years ago and several more over the years. Lots of memories there! The anchor cans were producers too. Hate to see it go. Maybe we'll get one last trip there soon.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Ran out with extra gas last summer for the first time. Didn't see any marlin just some cuda and small BFT. But that was an adventure in my little boat and I was hoping to pull it off again.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I believe it is going to be reefed on the spot, at least that was the rumor I heard (no substantiation to back it up, though).


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> I believe it is going to be reefed on the spot, at least that was the rumor I heard (no substantiation to back it up, though).


sure hope so, there is an unbelievable amount of grouper there. They remove all the rig, no reason for the grouper or other fish to hang around that area


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Very sad thing in deed.
In the last couple of years we have caught 7 +Warsaw 50-100#.
Many Long fin, Yellow Edge, Snowy, AJ, BFT, Mahi-Mahi, Cuda, and sharks were caught
Hate to see her go!!! :headknock


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Cervesa's are next...I also heard that boomvang and nanson are going to be moved.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I thought boomvang was considered a permanent rig?


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

So far are these rigs, tequila, boomvang from shore?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If I recall tequila is about 78 from freeport. And Boomvang is 117 statute miles. Give or take a few


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

If you would like more information about the Texas Artificial Reef Program and which rigs have been proposed (by the operators) to go to the program, contact Dale Shively at TPWD.

With oil prices down, offshore heavy lift rates will go down. That's why operators usually P&A more platforms in a downturn. If you have to spend the money, might as well do it when it's cheapest.

Sad news though, I caught my first gulf wahoo at tequila.

HTH
James


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

One thing I don't understand is why disassemble the rig. If you are going to abandon the rig, can you just some how plug it up and leave in hibernation. And wait until the oil price goes back up, then you can go back and remove the plug, so to speak, and continue to extract the oil. Even if there is no oil available, then removing the rig would cost money, unless you are trying to salvage parts for future use. But seems like a waste of money if the intention is to take it apart and bring it to shore to throw it away. Instead it can be dumped to the sea floor and let it becomes artificial reef.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

fishingmagnet said:


> One thing I don't understand is why disassemble the rig. If you are going to abandon the rig, can you just some how plug it up and leave in hibernation. And wait until the oil price goes back up, then you can go back and remove the plug, so to speak, and continue to extract the oil. Even if there is no oil available, then removing the rig would cost money, unless you are trying to salvage parts for future use. But seems like a waste of money if the intention is to take it apart and bring it to shore to throw it away. Instead it can be dumped to the sea floor and let it becomes artificial reef.


Government program called Idle Iron mandates the removal of all non production offshore platforms.

After the BP oil spill there was a big push from government to remove all non producing platforms.

http://www.doi.gov/news/pressreleases/Interior-Department-Issues-Idle-Iron-Guidance.cfm

The announcement, issued through a Notice to Lessees (NTL), addresses what is known in the oil and gas community as â€œidle ironâ€ -- wells, platforms and pipelines that are no longer producing or serving exploration or support functions related to the companyâ€™s lease. Federal regulations require such facilities to be decommissioned, a process that involves plugging wells and dismantling and removing platform structures and pipelines in a timely manner and no later than one year following the expiration of the lease. The NTL will become effective October 15, 2010


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Mustake do you have any more information about the SPAR rigs being moved? That would really suck.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Spent a lot of time there*

I'll miss Tequila a lot. Cut my teeth on bluewater fishing there. I wrote this post a number of years ago.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=236789


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

*Its time has finally come*

I knew it was coming down but I was hoping it was going to take a few years. Bummer had alot of good times there and got alot of good fish. Well once it is gone it will be secret spot 556.

JOKER


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

I guess I am pretty naive when it comes to rig policy. So do company has to pay the lease in order to install rig that is out in the international water. And how far is the federal water border, before it becomes international water?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

fishingmagnet said:


> I guess I am pretty naive when it comes to rig policy. So do company has to pay the lease in order to install rig that is out in the international water. And how far is the federal water border, before it becomes international water?


federal waters are out to 200 miles.

Yes comapines bid on lease blocks in federal waters. It is an open bid put out by the federal government. Once they get the bid they can explore for oil/gas/others. The oil company has to pay a royalty to the FEDs per barrel of oil, or cubic of gas, etc... Depending on the contract in the bid they have x-amount of time to look for oil, once they find oil there lease stays in place as long as they are producing oil. Once they stop producing oi in a lease block, they have x-amount of time to find more before the lease is up.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Interesting article on the decommissioning of offshore wells, in particular floating platforms:

www.ogj.com/articles/print/volume-112/issue-3/drilling-production/deepwater-gulf-decommissioning-mdash-2-structure-inventory-runs-gamut-of-deepwater-technologies.html

May need to copy and paste the link into Google.

It's interesting that Red Hawk only produced for four years (2004-2008). It was decommissioned in 2014. Certainly appears that these platforms will eventually be decommissioned.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Mustake said:


> Cervesa's are next...I also heard that boomvang and nanson are going to be moved.


Boomvang and Nansen are still producing a butt load of oil with new drilling going on in the fields. I doubt they are going anywhere any time soon. The only spar removed in the Gulf was Red Hawk, and it was the only cell spar in the Gulf and hadn't produced since 2008.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

That's just what I heard from a guy that works in the industry. I have no validation. Could be BS, but he's pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Day0ne said:


> Boomvang and Nansen are still producing a butt load of oil with new drilling going on in the fields. I doubt they are going anywhere any time soon. The only spar removed in the Gulf was Red Hawk, and it was the only cell spar in the Gulf and hadn't produced since 2008.


I wouldn't say a butt load.

Lots of platforms are going this summer. The list is depressing


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

heli.clay said:


> I wouldn't say a butt load.
> 
> Lots of platforms are going this summer. The list is depressing


Any big names?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

heli.clay said:


> I wouldn't say a butt load.
> 
> Lots of platforms are going this summer. The list is depressing


Is Tick on that list?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Since 02/28/2008, there have been 177 platforms installed.

Compare that to the 1,590 platforms removed since that same date, and it's not too hard to see that there is a full frontal assault on our fisheries habitat.


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

*Tequila stays*

Just to ease your minds a little. TPWD has finished negotiations to turn Tequila into a reef. I believe the bottom structure will stay in place and the top portion will be set to the side. High Island rig near Flower Gardens will also be reefed. 
To go along with these there is plans to put in two near shore reefs near Port O'Connor and Freeport and a deepwater ship out of Galveston.

TPWD's reefing program is coming around, it's just taken a while.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

ding_a_ling said:


> Just to ease your minds a little. TPWD has finished negotiations to turn Tequila into a reef. I believe the bottom structure will stay in place and the top portion will be set to the side. High Island rig near Flower Gardens will also be reefed.
> To go along with these there is plans to put in two near shore reefs near Port O'Connor and Freeport and a deepwater ship out of Galveston.
> 
> TPWD's reefing program is coming around, it's just taken a while.


great news

do you know the rig number out of High Island close to FG?


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

A-389


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

I heard that boom vang is for sale because of low production anyone heard of this?


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

KATILLAC said:


> I heard that boom vang is for sale because of low production anyone heard of this?


 Everything is always for sale in the oilfield


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

True that


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

DRILHER said:


> Everything is always for sale in the oilfield


 ^^^^ this!

BV and Nansen aren't going anywhere for the next 5+ years at LEAST. Boomvang (as of November/December last year) was still producing 5,600 bopd and Nansen at about 4,600 bopd.

The plugging rumors probably have to do with the fact that the Noble Bob Douglas (drill ship) is on location abandoning a couple wells right now.

Complete removal of a structure like b/v or nansen takes years of preparation. Not only to fully abandon the wells, but the amount of prep work to the structure itself is quite substantial.


----------

